# L1 - from plumb-in to tank?



## bigdaddywayne (May 21, 2013)

Hi there

I have the opportunity to purchase a really clean L1. It is currently configured as a plumb in machine [with the solid top cover]. I'm currently in a rented property so would like to use it as a tank model - is it possible [and achievable] to refit the tank and obtain a top cover to enable tank refilling?

Many thanks, Wayne


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes, but it is a little more tricky than that. You have to put a vibe pump into the system, alter the wiring, connect the reservoir and thats basically it. Instructions are found on the Londinium website if you look for them but you will have to join it first to access it. Who are you buying it from?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If you think that you will move to plumbed in in the future there may be a cheaper way to resolve your current issue. I cannot believe that getting all the parts you will need for this conversion will be cheap... is the tank even in the machine already?


----------



## bigdaddywayne (May 21, 2013)

thanks for the replies - it's from a private seller. I had a quick squizz at the internals and it's super clean, doesn't even look as if it's even been connected. It doesn't have a tank at the mo so that would have to be a purchase. My other temporary fix/thinking was that I could sink the water feed hose in to a large bottled water container [there seems to be a small pump directly before the water hose connector] but I'm not sure if the mains pressure would be needed to ensure that the water is fed in to the boiler.

*caveat* I'm not the most technically minded, so very happy to have others input/expertise!!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

£20-30 buys you a high pressure low volume pump including a pressure switch and a power supply for it. Add a non return valve and some pipework and you could have remote tank/bottle placed almost anywhere. You could spend a bit more and get some form of low water warning for that bottle.

Once you have priced up the original L1 parts you can compare these solutions.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the original plumb only l1 is exactly that plumb only, it won't have any of the internals for fixing a tank to it. It is easy to reconvert an originally tanked L1 back to tanked if the owner deiced to change it to plumbed as all the bits are still in the machine.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Would a 'flojet' not work? Sounds the most practical solution and conect to a large water bottle. Saw an ad for a mobile coffee machine with one of these added. Just a thought..


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Exactly what coffeechap says, originally the plumbed and tank were separate variants so if it is one of these I doubt it can be retrofitted to tank (although emailing Londinium couldn't hurt).

The later variants had the tank but you just buypassed it, so it's much simpler to revert to tank operation.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Happy to be corrected if I am wrong by those who know more about the machine

If you can swap out the rotary pump for a vibratory pump then all you need to do is have water feed to the vibe pump, they dont need line in pressure to do their job.

I dont have it in action yet, but I am running this 'solution' on a VBM machine that is plumped, I have the lid of a water bottle I have attached an elbow to, and have made a mount to hold the water bottle inverted. So when the bottle runs out, I can just attach the modified lid to the next water bottle, pop a pinhole in the base of the inverted bottle and I'm done.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Happy to be corrected if I am wrong by those who know more about the machine
> 
> If you can swap out the rotary pump for a vibratory pump then all you need to do is have water feed to the vibe pump, they dont need line in pressure to do their job.
> 
> I dont have it in action yet, but I am running this 'solution' on a VBM machine that is plumped, I have the lid of a water bottle I have attached an elbow to, and have made a mount to hold the water bottle inverted. So when the bottle runs out, I can just attach the modified lid to the next water bottle, pop a pinhole in the base of the inverted bottle and I'm done.


the L1 does not have a rotary pump. The plumbed model has no pump at all, using line pressure. So,apart from the missing tank, associated parts and electrics, you have to introduce a vibe pump into the system. It is easy to go from tanked to plumbed but not the other way around. You then need to buy a new lid. The Mark 1's may well not even be available as I am sure they sold them off. the op is better off working out the cost of the extra hassle and parts and looking for tanked. The guy selling the L1 is going to find it hard to get good market value, for these reasons


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> the L1 does not have a rotary pump. The plumbed model has no pump at all, using line pressure. So,apart from the missing tank, associated parts and electrics, you have to introduce a vibe pump into the system. It is easy to go from tanked to plumbed but not the other way around. You then need to buy a new lid. The Mark 1's may well not even be available as I am sure they sold them off. the op is better off working out the cost of the extra hassle and parts and looking for tanked. The guy selling the L1 is going to find it hard to get good market value, for these reasons


Ah right, a fair bit more complicated then!


----------

